# Biggest Speck caught on the New Yak thus Far



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a late report fish was caught on the night of the 31st. 

Twas a Very calm cool night. Not a ripple on the water and the slightest movement of the yak was enough to spook the mullet around me. Bait was thick to say the least. I started workin a wind blown pinch point/bank. Simply bomb casting with the wind ( naturally )

My buddy Tim decided to go towards what I think is his Go2 spot on the spot about 200yrds away. So as im making this drift I get a solid bump/hit but no hook up. At this point its 40 min after dark.

I decided to make 1 more cast before turning the yak. ( 2016 "Lim-it-ed" edition Hobie Outback ) Now moving back up the bank and up wind I got in position and power poled down ( mirco pole ) once in position I started fan casting the projected area that seemed to be holding some fish. By the 5th cast or so I hang an oyster forcing me to move down the bank to retrieve my lure ( about 15yrds) once my lure was free I was quick to drop the micro pole again ( very quick, silent and easy approach to stopping the yak in its tracks ) same tactics go while fishin from a boat or even wade fishing. NO MOVEMENT equals - silence*****

Now figuring I was right on top of what I thought to be my target I literally stood there silently for about 5min as if Deer hunting ( just letting the surroundings get comfortable with my alien presence) it didnt take long before I heard * Thwak-swoosh* aka mullet being chased.

- the sound of a happy mullet or a scared mullet can actually be identified once you key on your soundings enough and listen. 

So I made a effortlessly long cast down wind towards the sound, probably 15yrds past from where I heard it. And what do you know.... BAM got the hit. Fished put on a pretty good show even in the dark Jumped out the water head shook wallowed and pulled some drag. Got it to the Yak and made a new PB for the new Yak 26" not my best speck but a good start to whats goin to be a new venture.

I got the Yak to keep my boat and trailor off the water. For as much as I fish I figured it would be a good investment by simply keeping the boat maintenance down. There are also lots of Yak tournaments and Divisions more so then boats here in Pensacola through Yak clubs and Yak dealers making for some really fun local competition throughout the yak community. I must say that I really enjoy it and it makes fishing new again. 

For those with Yaks I highly highly recommend a Micro Pole. I couldnt fish without it in my boat and same goes for the yak. Boat position, stealth, and quick, fast, silent stop and go control is a huge asset when it comes to fishing the flats.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice gator!!!


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice report Josh congrats on breaking in the new outback with a nice gator and thanks for the review on the micro pole. I've been on the fence about investing in one.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT story, NICE fish. I am always amazed at the better, bigger, and more unusual fish that are caught from a yak. You NEVER hear of a sail caught off the beach, unless it's caught off a yak

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jim t said:


> GREAT story, NICE fish. I am always amazed at the better, bigger, and more unusual fish that are caught from a yak. You NEVER hear of a sail caught off the beach, unless it's caught off a yak
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Sail fish, Tarpon, and Cobia are all on the to do list for 2017 yak ventures for sure. Navarre Beach is so much easier to yak vs getting the bay boat there. It kinda opens up alot of territory both inshore and offshore.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

speckhunter944 said:


> Nice report Josh congrats on breaking in the new outback with a nice gator and thanks for the review on the micro pole. I've been on the fence about investing in one.


Its a big expense I know.... but worth it. Once you start catching fish on those windy days by simply stopping with a push of a button, life is good.

Granted a steak out pole works.... although I find it to be a hassle. Most of the time I only want to move/drift 10-15 feet basically stay in the same spot but extend my cast. This allows me to pick apart an area. I would do it with a manual pole but I also found myself drifting alot more simply because I didn't want to bother with it. 

Micro pole also allows you to steak out while standing with a rod in hand * a virtue while sight casting

The remote also allows for a easy out. Say while fighting a fish and u have to chase her down or the fish starts to go wild at the boat and you dont want her to wrap around the pole.

I can go on and on about it but you get the idea....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good trout Josh.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice yeller mouth brother!!!


----------



## Thiencao850 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey, a fellow LE owner! Nice report btw. No doubt kayak fishing opens a whole new world of fishing. No longer do I fish off land. As for your target this year, I hope you get the cobia. As for me, it was a catch of a lifetime for sure! Tight lines and I might see you a tournament or two ?


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice speck brother! Glad you put some blood on the deck of the new yak! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Squeezed a few of them through the grinder last week... once frozen, their about the consistency of lady fish.... (Its all fish in the end... lol)


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Realtor said:


> Squeezed a few of them through the grinder last week... once frozen, their about the consistency of lady fish.... (Its all fish in the end... lol)


Jim thats just cruelty to animals LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jim t said:


> GREAT story, NICE fish. I am always amazed at the better, bigger, and more unusual fish that are caught from a yak. You NEVER hear of a sail caught off the beach, unless it's caught off a yak
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



This is actually a good subject.

Does Kayak fishing present more opportunities to Catch Bigger Fish?

My quick and short yet arguable answer is No. 

Although if you want to catch pelagics off the beach of Navarre its probably the easiest way to get it done.


----------

